# Footjoy 'Wetter the Better' Glove



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2012)

It was lashing it down this morning when I arrived at the club for a comp today. Really not looking forward to playing but did not want to let me partner down. Spotted these in the pro shop and felt it was worth a shot for a tenner. I really cannot play when my glove gets wet and I start to lose grip on my clubs so I was willing to try anything. All I can say is 'wow'. It rained solidly for the whole of the front 9 to such an extent that play was then suspended but not once did I lose grip on my clubs. The gloves really did stick to the club like glue and I was more impressed with this glove than pretty much any golf product that I have tried recently. I will now never be without one of these in my bag. Quite simply, if I have to play in the rain then this glove is now as essential to me as an umbrella. For Â£10 I really would urge anyone to give these a try.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 3, 2012)

GB72 said:



			It was lashing it down this morning when I arrived at the club for a comp today. Really not looking forward to playing but did not want to let me partner down. Spotted these in the pro shop and felt it was worth a shot for a tenner. I really cannot play when my glove gets wet and I start to lose grip on my clubs so I was willing to try anything. All I can say is 'wow'. It rained solidly for the whole of the front 9 to such an extent that play was then suspended but not once did I lose grip on my clubs. The gloves really did stick to the club like glue and I was more impressed with this glove than pretty much any golf product that I have tried recently. I will now never be without one of these in my bag. Quite simply, if I have to play in the rain then this glove is now as essential to me as an umbrella. For Â£10 I really would urge anyone to give these a try.
		
Click to expand...

Great review, might need one of these considering the weather  can't find it online though.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2012)

Apologies, I think that they are just called 'Raingrip' gloves, they just have 'Wetter the Better' in big letters across the packaging.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, will purchase a pair tomorrow from DG.


----------



## RichardC (Jun 3, 2012)

I got one of these yesterday as I can't find my Macwets. Worked very well today.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 15, 2012)

forecast is monsoon this weekend, so off to AG to buy one


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jun 15, 2012)

Â£7.99 at Snainton looks like very good value.  But Â£3.99 on top for delivery makes it Â£12.98.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this one glove, or a pair of gloves.


----------



## connor (Jun 15, 2012)

I picked one up on stag doo as was lashing down last day and it really was as good as you say. I even resorted to wipeing it over a wet bin lid to get it soaked and it was perfect. The wetter it gets the more it really does come into its own.


----------



## munro007 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, but is it one glove or two guys.


----------



## moogie (Jun 15, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Yes, but is it one glove or two guys.
		
Click to expand...



Don't know if this is the same glove ,  but this is defo a Pair

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/2374/footjoy-extreme-rain-grip-golf-glove-2-gloves

I have seen a Footjoy Rain Glove as a Single ,  but this was last season,  so could be 'old stock'.....??

Everybody I know swears by the Glenmuir Macwets as being the Best wet weather Glove on the market


----------



## connor (Jun 15, 2012)

One


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 15, 2012)

They come as either a pair or as a single glove. I bought a single glove (they didn't have any pairs) from our pro-shop a couple of weeks ago after having clubs twisting in my hand the day before when it was chucking it down. Even on just one hand it worked superbly, so well I ordered a pair the next day. Like GB72 I'll be leaving these in the bag permanently from now on.


----------



## moogie (Jun 15, 2012)

Oxfordcomma said:



			They come as either a pair or as a single glove. I bought a single glove (they didn't have any pairs) from our pro-shop a couple of weeks ago after having clubs twisting in my hand the day before when it was chucking it down. Even on just one hand it worked superbly, so well I ordered a pair the next day. Like GB72 I'll be leaving these in the bag permanently from now on.
		
Click to expand...



If u had already bought one ..... and it worked ......... then WHY did u then order a PAIR....?????

Why NOT just order a SINGLE GLOVE ,  but for the OTHER HAND.....??....


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 15, 2012)

LOL. I could/should have done I suppose  

But it wasn't very much extra, and now I have a spare for the one that will wear out first, really I'm just planning ahead ... everyone who only has two will be jealous when this weather continues and there's a shortage


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 16, 2012)

Oxford - at least now you can order a single and have 2 pairs!

Gotta agree with the review. I use the umbrella more to protect my bag more than anything else. The gloves are excellent and give me a bit of confidence in the rain. I don't actually mind the rain coming down now as long as the wind is down. It's great watching others try to dry thier clubs with damp towels and hear them complain about the club slipping while I just pull them out and play as normal. Usually this isn't long after they've fired a few jibes about me trying to be like Tommy Gainey.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 16, 2012)

I tried one of these at the range by pouring water over the grip and glove before each shot and did not lose grip at any stage.


----------

